# Current Nail Trends?



## fatcat (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi there! I googled to try to find the answer to this. I feel out of the loop with nails. I live in Orlando so what is "in or hip" here is always reflective of other places in the way of nails or make up. I have always done my own thing but I like to follow some trends so that I don't look dated or frumpy... or way out there either. I am not interested in magazine so I have no clue what the current nail trends really are. I personally do fun silly nails in bright vivid colors... like pink with white poka dots... or red with chinese symbols... or little strawberries lol I'm aware this is a little tacky or whacky and that is cool with me but I have a vacation planned with a sophisticated man and Im going to Jamaica so I dont want to feel silly with my tacky usual nails but I also am not sold on a french manicure because its a bit dull looking... so what are the fun hip trends right now??? I have no idea... I want to look tasteful but also with a fun twist for my toes and fingers.. I currently have long nails, blondish highlights and fair skin. Whats in girls?! help me out! I need you! :kopfkratz:


----------



## MissMudPie (Apr 21, 2007)

I prefer a french manicure.

Right now light pinks/nude colors are pretty popular, but so are black nails for some reason.


----------



## Jobunny (Apr 22, 2007)

It's winter here at the moment and dark, short nails are in - like deep reds, plums, violets etc.

But if you're going to Jamaica (which is totally cool by the way!) maybe something to suit the weather - will it be hot?

I personally love things like peaches, oranges for fingernails, and if you want to go a bit more 'fun' you can do a light colour on the nails, like a pink, but make it a really shimmery one.

My rule for myself generally is that toes can be more wacky and bright than fingernails - I often do pales on fingernails and dark reds etc on my toes.

Also if you wanted to keep doing swirlies or pictures etc on your fingernails, you could still do them but just do them over/under clear nailpolish rather than having lots of different colours.

I think a french manicure would suck on holiday coz they wear off so quickly, chip etc. Maybe another alternative is like a nail tint, doesn't look so obvious when it wears off.

hth!


----------



## kourtnistar (Apr 22, 2007)

I really think that nails with color where the white would go on a french manicure is in...I've had that done once and got a lot of compliments on it. I want to do a dark brown or black the next time I get it done though. I always keep my nails really short though, just long enough to get a strip of color on there, I can't type of text real well with long ones, haha. And also my mom really likes doing retro dots on her toe nails, if you're into that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessica (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not sure whats really "in" right now. I currently have taken off my pink/white acrylics and have gone with the not too short naturl nail and lovin the real dark colors. OPI Lincoln Park after Midnight is whats "in" for me right now. It's a dark dark purple that looks almost black.


----------



## fatcat (Apr 22, 2007)

Im not sure why Im obsessing about this miss mud pie lol but when I did other research I saw shimmery pinks and nudes were in or metalics... I get sick of having french manicures at times but what I might do is find the perfect shimmer to go over an arcylic french... thanks for responding! :sheep:

thanks Jobunny... and yes its very hot there but no humidity so its supposed to be comfortable. Normally I swear to you I dont care about nail trends at all but when I have a date with a certain type of guy I dont like to feel silly... so when I know I have some great plans then I tame it down or try to gear myself up for what is fashionable with nails I have always been a little lost because like with make up I tend to be a little more playful then the average woman... anyway your suggestions are great and as I said I think Im considering your suggestion... I went out tonight and bought six colors to play with and painted each nail. The metalic blues and greens were super pretty the red didnt feel right for warm weather and the black which I have on my toes looked like frankienstine with my pale skin... and Im not very goth in my style so it seemed super stupid... the pink which is sheer and sparkly with iradencent orange quality really are the prettiest and I painted both hands in the end with that. I do think that I will go with the french acrylic with a semi sheer coat of that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I actually do that often, I like to do it with red and then one nail get little cherries, or lady bugs, or little strawberries its super cute but I wanted a different look for the trip. I also do dots often... I should post my nail photos as I take pictures sometimes and they are super cute but Im not sure how to attach images. My nails are not super long or super short... somewhere in between thanks for your input kourtnistar!

I do love dark colors myself... I hate not having acrylics though because the polish no matter what doesnt have the same staying power as a natural nail bed... when I was out shopping for polishes I saw some great dark shades but only allowed myself a black and a red... the rest were light shades. For sure when its fall I will be going there with the dark shades again. Thanks JessyAnn! :bunny3:


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 22, 2007)

On most of what I have seen ...metallics &amp; neons/brights are big this spring on shorter nails.


----------



## clwkerric (May 2, 2007)

Black and White polishes are in right now.


----------



## RachaelMarie (May 3, 2007)

Right now I have a french manicure with black tips instead of white. I get a lot of compliments.


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 3, 2007)

Well don't stray too far from your personal style because you want to be yourself. Any guy who isn't interested in you when your just being you isn't worth your time. If your nails are a kind of medium length like mine I love a bright pinky fuchsia. And since you like cute designs, just do them on your thumb nails, and leave the rest solid. Or have bright colored nails with designs for tips.


----------



## sarae (May 11, 2007)

I think a sort of sheer, pale pink or peach looks great on the beach, with sandals, etc. And looks good on any skin tone, and if it does chip a little, it's not glaringly noticeable. That is what I personally would go with in your situation I think.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 11, 2007)

I think that french manicures are always classic, and go with everything, you could always add a little decal one of your fingers....but anything goes with the toes, and since it's summer I tend to go with bold pinks, yellow or even blues.


----------



## kittenmittens (May 11, 2007)

the dark/black nail look is kind of fading as we move into summer.

I think the trend now is for vibrant neon colors (oranges/pinks/corals) and also light silvers and shimmery whites....


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 11, 2007)

ive noticed here in aus that instead of gettin the white tips ppl are getting puprle or red etc etc, looks really cool, ive also noticed nail art is still really big!!!


----------



## farris2 (May 16, 2007)

french or american manicure or just clear


----------



## brewgrl (May 16, 2007)

summer is supposed to be all about short, rounded and SUPER BRIGHT!!!

black is over- it died with the snow.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 16, 2007)

black nails are HOT! ive never seen a colour that can look so glam, so pretty and so goth! no other colour (except maybe red) has the ability to suit almost every look.


----------



## MissOli (May 16, 2007)

Read yesterday that the colours to have(not only nails but also clothing) are pink, gold, black and white. *sniffle* I only got white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lbseahag (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello...

How funny, I am in Orlando for a few weeks for work...My coworker has a daughter studying fashion merchandising here at a local university, and of course, me being from Los Angeles, we had a lot to chat about...she said that navy is the color of the year...

In l.a., seems that most everyone only has pedicures and ignores their fingers...not me, that is a total fashion faux pas. You can have nude nails, but be sure they are buffed, clean and even...frenchies are huge for feet in L.A...I prefer bright pinks for the beach, and dark mocha colors for nights out with sexy heels...fingers to match, and a deep lip stain complete the look...its amazing with gorgeous fingers, toes, and matching lips, you will get a lot of compliments...its a small way to look like you care, without looking totally high-maintenance!

I couldn't agree more...black is sexy, shiny, and is like the little black dress of your nail polish connection!:7b:

Retro-dots! that's so cute!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 6, 2008)

the new collections favour greys and minks..

but navy blues and sapphires came in a few months ago and still haven't really gone, i'm sure they'll stick around till winter.

All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource for all your nail needs! hehehe


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 27, 2008)

Metallics seem to be everywere right now as well as the greys.


----------



## PurpleTai (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree! I do really like the Chanel Haute Chocolat though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping to find a dupe. I have a weakness for Chanel polish, but it's very pricey!


----------

